# Fish, Catch of the day.



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry for the poor pictures. Taken with my old dumb phone, sent to a buddies smart phone, then emailed back to me.

14 inch perch, looks like 13in the photo but it is 14. Never weighed it or the other 14 incher and I'm really regretting it. Should be 2lbs or better.









just some pictures of the last few days catch. Mostly 14 and 15 inch walleye. Occassional 17 or 18 inch walleye.


























Minnesota walleye?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice catch.....already in the belly?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice catch.Dakota Gold!

Want to make it up that way sometime,maybe next winter.

The cigars can be a pain catching but at least you know there is a healthy young population of fish that our growing up for yrs to come.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Minnesota walleye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a Mn walleye


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Here is a Mn walleye


My fillet knife would work well on that fish......mmmmm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Well you showed me. haha Nice work. Do you take the cheeks out? I've just recently started doing it. I've even been doing it on those smaller 14 and 15 inch fish. The cheek on those is about the size of a thumb nail.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice catch.....already in the belly?


Some are, and they were good eating. Some are in the freezer. Seems they get eaten to fast.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Some are, and they were good eating. Some are in the freezer. Seems they get eaten to fast.


Im guessing here, but I'm bettin y'all don't serve with cheese grits.....just don't know how to eat fish without 'em...but I would certainly give it a shot for some walleye. If they are any better than a red horse sucker I may get hooked as well


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Well you showed me. haha Nice work. Do you take the cheeks out? I've just recently started doing it. I've even been doing it on those smaller 14 and 15 inch fish. The cheek on those is about the size of a thumb nail.


yea I take the cheeks out if I don't forget.Started a couple yrs ago also.

Had some pretty good fishing here last winter,best ever actually so it was hard to go on a trip up north.Always fun to try another lake though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What's up with the cheeks.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> What's up with the cheeks.....


there is a piece of bone less meat on each side.depending on the size of fish but about the size of a quarter on a eater size walleye.

I seen some walleye cheeks for sale at a online fish market for $19.95 lb


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Video showing how to remove the cheeks.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Im guessing here, but I'm bettin y'all don't serve with cheese grits.....just don't know how to eat fish without 'em...but I would certainly give it a shot for some walleye. If they are any better than a red horse sucker I may get hooked as well


I have to admit I don't think I even knew what grits were until I looked it up online. Doesn't sound to bad. One thing I really like to eat with fried fish is coleslaw.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> yea I take the cheeks out if I don't forget.Started a couple yrs ago also.
> 
> Had some pretty good fishing here last winter,best ever actually so it was hard to go on a trip up north.Always fun to try another lake though.


This year started out pretty tough fishing on all the lakes with access being a problem from all the storms early one. Access improved a lot but I've heard fishing on Devils Lake has been tough at times. Irvine and Alice Lake to the NW of Devils Lake have been the hotspots the last few winters from what I hear. I haven't ice cished over at Devils Lake in years. Just to many nice little lakes closer to home. Around here everyone heads up to Canada to fish Lake Winnipeg. Lots of nice big walleye up there.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheeks are the best


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheeks are great. Grits are good too. I recently started eating them. Grots and red eye... Good stuff. We have been missing out for years on that up here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Throw a big ole cat head biscuit in there with some mayhaw jelly and ya got ya something rite there moose.....somethin worth sittin down for


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Moose we have a sayin' down here in the south for those of you who have been missing out all these years. It goes like this, "Bless your heart!"


----------

